# Weather warnings



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 3, 2011)

*The Government has issued a travel warning due to the cold weather. 

They suggest that anyone travelling in the current icy conditions *
*should make sure they have the following:

    Shovel
    Blankets or sleeping bag
    Extra clothing including hat and gloves
    24 hours worth of food    
    De-Icer
    Rock Salt
    Flashlight with spare batteries
    Road Flares or Reflective Triangles
    Full spare gas Can
    First Aid Kit
    Booster cables


I looked like an idiot on the bus this morning... *


:laugh:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG! That is TOO funny!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 5, 2011)

When's the last time you spent a few days in Calgary or Edmonton this time of year?  Their weather alerts come across three or four times a night and give a complete list of what one should carry in their vehicle at all times.

I thought it was humorous until I talked to an old business colliege from Calgary.  He told me he was a bit down because he had lost a dear friend in an auto accident the week before.  Come to find out it was a fender bender just outside of town.  The friend ran off the road, suffered a broken leg, and froze to death before anyone came upon the accident.

I never did like visiting Alberta in February.  But my former employer thought it was funny making the Houston folks travel to Edmonton in February and the Albertans travel to Houston in August.  This, as you may suspect, had much to do with my former employer's current relationship with this ole Cajun boy.  Much indeed!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 6, 2011)

JWHoff, I did the role reversal during my tenure of driving OTR. Seems like no trainers were willing to train students up north from mid October until late April.. Sooooo, guess where I spent my winters? Made good money and knock on green wood, nerry a fender bender...,,. Over 2 million miles accident and ticket free....


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 6, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> JWHoff, I did the role reversal during my tenure of driving OTR. Seems like no trainers were willing to train students up north from mid October until late April.. Sooooo, guess where I spent my winters? Made good money and knock on green wood, nerry a fender bender...,,. Over 2 million miles accident and ticket free....



Good show brother!  I see you didn't get tagged by any of those speed cameras out in the "wilderness" areas as the Canadians call it.  Wonder what the Houstonians would think about traffic cameras out in the rural areas?  Just a thought.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 7, 2011)

Brother, they would probably graffitti them and steal their copper wiring...


----------

